# HCG Discussion



## Azog (Jan 16, 2020)

Hey all, I’ve been pretty quite around here but I wanted to kick off a discussion about where everyone’s head is at regarding HCG use on TRT. The last doc I had prescribe me TRT didn’t use HCG, but rather had me take 50mg clomid 2x/week. What’s everyone’s opinion on this? I’m not looking for fertility, but rather any benefits to homeostasis that may come with HCG use. Please discuss advantages, disadvantages and protocols. 

BTW, I’m on 60mg test cyp 2x/week.


----------



## Joliver (Jan 16, 2020)

I'm doing 500iu weekly so it doesn't look like I was neutered. I'm trt @150mgs weekly.

Some say it increases their libido, some say it knocks their dick in the dirt. I'm undecided....which probably isn't good.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jan 16, 2020)

From what I’ve read around here I think TRT users mainly take it to keep their balls swangin.


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Jan 16, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> From what I’ve read around here I think TRT users mainly take it to keep their balls swangin.



This is my understanding as well. I've also read a couple pubmed studies saying it's main use is preventing testicular atrophy. I think one also mentioned its use when cycling off TRT to maintain responsiveness to the exogenous replacement... essentially a PCT protocol.

HCG acts as exogenous LH and HMG acts as exogenous FSH from what I have read.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jan 16, 2020)

When I use it on occasion, balls swell back up, get a bump in libido as well. I wouldnt touch Clomid to be honest...


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 16, 2020)

HCG will raise your e2, so keep a check on that also

I have fond 0 benefit from it other them bigger balls.

My trt guy never suggests anything other then test


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 16, 2020)

Hcg makes me feel icky


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 16, 2020)

If you are on TRT, I don't see a reason to use it unless you want bigger balls. I personally like smaller balls because it gives an illusion that my pp is more of a PP if you know what I mean.

Clomid? Fuk that shit. Wayyy to many sides.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 17, 2020)

My doc is anti hcg and AI. Been on trt for years now. 

im actually thinking about running a little hcg to plump my balls up. 

I found some expired pregnyl amps in the back of my safe Doing a New Years clean out. 

every time I have run HCG I get a couple of whopper zits on my back within a day from the quick E2 spike.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 17, 2020)

DieYoungStrong said:


> My doc is anti hcg and AI. Been on trt for years now.
> 
> im actually thinking about running a little hcg to plump my balls up.
> 
> ...



Lol you got snipped. You don't even need to your balls


----------



## Azog (Jan 17, 2020)

Thanks for all the input guys! Seems to mostly be anti HCG. I’m hoping to hear from gymrat on this. IIRC he has explained, in the past, some solid reasons to run HCG beyond the typical ball boosting and spermatogenesis.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 17, 2020)

Azog said:


> Thanks for all the input guys! Seems to mostly be anti HCG. I’m hoping to hear from gymrat on this. IIRC he has explained, in the past, some solid reasons to run HCG beyond the typical ball boosting and spermatogenesis.



Probably for those that come off.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 17, 2020)

I'm on 750iu 2x week in order to maintain my testicular homeostasis, which is pretty much the only reason you would take it. There are no other real benefits beyond keeping your balls functioning. E2 does creep into the high limits of normal but my dosing is higher than normal so, to be expected. 

For those wishing to maintain fertility on TRT, proactive use (ie using it alongside TRT from the get go) is essential. For everyone else, it isn't.


----------

